# Wiedergeburt mal anders !



## weddingcrusher (29. März 2013)

jetzt nachdem die server mal wieder runtergefahren sind nehm ich mir mal die zeit um etwas hier zu posten 
Ich komme direkt zur Sache,

mein bruder und ich haben nachdem wir vor einem halben jahr aufgehört haben Ranking zu raiden (berfusgründe und so weiter),
vor 3 tagen beschlossen mit einem neuen account auf einem neuen server eine neue gilde zu gründen und ich muss sagen es brachte mir tatsächlich dieses gefühl zurück,
dass ich hatte als ich das spiel die ersten male gespielt habe ... frei von account gear und irgendwelchen ziehenden gildenkollegen ... einfach nur du und der kampf um jedes level ... nun zum eigentlichen punkt, 
wir suchen hier auf diesem wege weitere spieler die ebenfalls lust haben einfach neu zu beginnen und eine Gilde zu stanzen die das Spielgefühl der Anfangszeit wieder einfängt und
vorallem zu 100 % wert auf Zusammenhalt und Gemeinschaft legt ... Wir vermissen diesen Classic/BC spirit und wollen ihn wieder einfangen ...
sollte hier wirklich jemand interesse haben alle das gepushe und den stress hinter sich zu lassen und sich mit uns auf eine reise voller (Neu)entdeckungen zu begeben dann hab ich hier ein paar facts:

Realm: Alleria
Fraktion: Allianz
Gilde: Olympus und Spiele
Motto: (nicht zwingend erforderlich aber gern gesehen) Griechische Mythologie
Kontakt: Artamis und/oder Câllisto (ingame) oder per antwort in diesem Thread

Über Zahlreiche Antworten freuen wir uns riesig , ansonsten noch eine erfolgreiche suchtbewältigung während des Server downs und viel spaß beim frühstücks zocken nachher


----------



## weddingcrusher (3. April 2013)

mal wieder ein kurzer server down  ich hoffe hier findet sich jemand


----------



## Kemar (7. April 2013)

Hallo,

die Idee in allen Ehren, aber die Umsetzung das alte Spielgefühl wieder aufkommen zu lassen, wird schwierig sein. Sowohl die Spielewelt als auch deren Umgebung hat sich so sehr gewandelt, dass das alte Spielgefühl zumindest bei mir nichtmehr aufkommen mag.

Frei nach dem Motto "der Weg ist das Ziel" lässt sich heute nur noch schwer spielen. Damals hat man noch denen nachgeeifert, die überhaupt Level 60 erreicht hatten, man hatte sich viel öfter mit anderen Spielern zusammengetan um die eine oder andere Quest abzuschließen, in einem Gebiet wo man die NPCs welche man gesucht hatte nur fand, wenn man sich durch scheinbar entlose Horden von anderen NPCs durchgekämpft hat.
Nur um dann festzustellen, dass das gesuchte Objekt oder der gesuchte NPC doch ganz wo anders ist; man einen Gegenstand, der für eine Quest benötigt wurde auf der Bank hat, weil man an chronischem Taschenplatzmangel litt und sich manchmal überhaupt erst zurecht fand, indem man die für einen selbst kryptischen Questtexte von anderen Spielern entschlüsseln lies, indem man entweder im Spiel nachfragte oder auf Thottbot nachschaute.

Das sind nur ein paar von unzähligen Erlebnissen, als ich mit WoW angefangen hatte. Wobei ich die Probleme dabei weniger beim eigenen Spiel, als vielmehr beim Spielumfeld und den Mitspielern sehe, denen man begegnet. Von den paar Spielern, welchen man in den Levelgebieten begegnet sind über die Hälfte vielleicht von einem anderen Server und ein Teil des Spielgefühl von damals macht meiner Meinung nach einfach die gegenseitige Hilfe aus und nicht das große Ziel zu haben (z.B. Maximallevel + schnelles Erreichen des aktuellsten Content), welches einen die Dinge vergessen lässt, die man früher gerne gemacht hat und wo das Miteinander und gegenseitige Helfen noch viel eher präsent waren.

Wie habt ihr denn vor das ganze umzusetzen?


----------



## Annovella (8. April 2013)

^Dieses

Dazu kommt noch, das man selbst ohne Accgear viel bessere Werte hat. Ausdauer, Int, Beweglichkeit usw.
Ein Stufe 40er ohne Accgear macht bereits mehr DPS, als ein damals voll T3 equipter raidgebuffter 60er. Und die HP sind auch fast identisch.

Gruppenquests gibt es keine mehr & die nötigen EXP von 1-60 wurden mehrmals um viele %-Zahlen, insgesamt sicher über 50% gesenkt.


Also bei allem respekt gegenüber diesen Gilden wie eure, oder auch Gilden die bei 60, 70, 80 usw. Levelstop machen um den Content auf diesem Level zu clearen: Es ist nicht ansatzweise so wie früher. Habs oben ja schon beschrieben.
Als 70er raid heute Sunwell legen ist so einfach, oder andere Raids, weil wie gesagt die Fähigkeiten mehr DMG mache, Attribute höher sind & Raids/Instanzen totgenerfed worden sind.

Hab auch Naxx40er Classic clear & auf farm gehabt, BT/Sunwell auch. Ich trauer der Zeit auch nach, weil WoW Classic/TBC einfach spielfreudentechnisch unendlich mal besser war(gab halt kein Newbie namens Ghostcrawler der keine Ahnung hat aber für alles verantwortlich!) - aber ich weiss auch, das man dagegen nichts tun kann. Auf Privat-Servern spielen ist auch nicht das Wahre. Ab WotLk, spätestens mit Cata war WoW deutlich schlechter. Klar, gibt viele neue Features etc, die das Spiel vereinfachen, aber das Augenmerk PvE/PvP, zusammenspiel & balance ist einfach unter diesen Features verschwunden. Statt zu balancen gibs noch ne neue Klasse usw.

Man muss sich damit abfinden. Wenn dein Hund stirbt, ist die Zeit auch vorbei, was einem bleibt sind Erinnerungen.

Dennoch viel Spass euch. Hoffe ich hab es nicht zu sehr verdorben.


----------



## weddingcrusher (8. April 2013)

naja ihr habt bis zu einem gewissen grad recht, 



aaaaber es wäre auch dumm zu erwarten dass es 1:1 wird wie damals oder es nur unter dieser vorraussetzung so durchzuziehen,
wir wollen hier wie damals (nach heutiger möglichkeit) spielen und leveln und uns zusammen eine gemeinschaft hochziehen die auf externe (eventuell auch unfreundliche hilfe) wie ihr shcon sagt nicht angewiesen ist,
wir wollen hier natürlich auch raiden aber es ist nicht das Ziel bzw das hauptziel hier den aktuellen content als 1. oder überhaupt clear zu haben. 
wir leben in dieser gilde frei nach dem motto, wir wollen uns den spaß bewahren und die leute die bis jetzt da sind, ( wenn auch nicht viele) haben ihren spaß denke ich 
solche dinge wie Gilden interne events die damals gang und gebe waren, heute aber leider in vergessenheit gerieten werden bei uns wieder entdeckt, das helfen untereinander ... wenn ihr mit 
der gesamtsituation am spiel nicht zufrieden seid, dann verurteilt doch nicht direkt die die es anders machen sondern schaut vorbei und macht euch euer bild. und glaubt mir es lohnt sich ohne den levelschub des acc. gears zu leveln,
vom dmg und den stats ist hier sowieso mal abgesehen ... 

ich für meinen teil habe meinen spaß daran und finde ihr solltet es nicht verpassen wenn ihr am aktuellen spielgeschehen schon keinen spaß habt  

MFG  

Ps. nein wir lassen uns doch nix versauen  hat ja jeder seine freie meinung


----------



## Danny V (18. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn ich oft schon erlebt habe, dass solche Gilden nie wirklich geklappt haben, finde ich eure Idee echt gut. Wenn alle in der Gilde das gleiche Ziel haben, kann sowas doch echt Spaß machen und auch funktionieren. 
Mir geht's gerade ähnlich, ich vermisse ein wenig das Spielgefühl was ich früher hatte und fühle mich etwas eingeengt. WoW macht mir einfach nicht mehr so viel Spaß wie früher, auch wenn ich viele Stunden investiere. Ich habe gestern nach 1 1/2 Monaten meinen Account reaktiviert und werde mich im Laufe des Tages mal auf eurem Realm einfinden und mich bei euch melden. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich in eure Gilde dann einladen würdet 

MfG,
Danny

Edit: Meine Worgen Hexenmeisterin heißt Dynamene


----------



## Never walk alone (18. April 2013)

Hallo ihr beide, ich muss gestehen das ich die Grundidee ziemlich gut finde, ich denke nur das es an der Umsetzung hapern wird  da mittlerweile jeder nur noch auf Gear und den schnellstmöglichen EIGENEN Erfolg aus ist.
Ich/Wir vermissen die GUTE alte Zeit auch sehr und haben deshalb beschlossen uns von der Masse abzuheben und keine Progress orientierte Massgilde zu sein, mit dem Ergebnis das wir keine Member bekommen da alle nur wissen wollen wie weit der Progress ist und wie schnell sie an Items kommen  Wir wollen mehr zusammen machen als nur zu Raiden, also Inis, Erfolge etc. oder einfach gemeinsam ne Runde im TS rumlümmeln^^.
Falls wir bei dem einen oder anderen das Interesse geweckt haben wir befinden uns auf Eredar auf der Horden Seite, schreibt Cosmo oder Sintflut an 4 More Info
Euch aber vieeeeeel Erfolg und WIEDER viel spaß Ingame


----------

